#ubuntu-bd 2010-11-23
<tarunno> Angel:  hi
<tarunno> Angel: is there any maintaince going on in linux.org.bd?
<tarunno> ping Ekushey
<tarunno> boss you there?
<tarunno> hellooooo
<Ekushey> hi shabab bhai
<Ekushey> no the site is up
<Ekushey> you can't access it?
<tarunno> Angel: is there any maintaince going on in linux.org.bd?
<tarunno> nope
<tarunno> was it down for sometime?
<Ekushey> in the morning for 10 minutes
<tarunno> dns dropped 
<tarunno> showing Site not found
<Ekushey> সর্বমোট ৩৪ জন ব্যবহারকারী অনলাইনে :: [ নিবন্ধিত ১৫ জন, অতিথি ১৯ জন ] (গত ৫ মিনিটের পরিসংখ্যান)
<tarunno> also got update that  Banglalion, GP and Banglalink users are having same problem
<Ekushey> I've posted a thread before making the change: http://forum.linux.org.bd/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=2784
<tarunno> can't read :P
<Ekushey> it is you local dns issue then
<Ekushey> can you try using opendns or google dns?
<tarunno> I have a PPP tunnel
<Ekushey> 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4
<tarunno> so, local dns don't work
<tarunno> those are updated
<Ekushey> you can check with hidemyass.com, site is up...
<tarunno> yes, I checked it :)
<tarunno> site is up but local ISP's DNSs are not working 
<tarunno> :(
<tarunno> may be will up by next hour
<tarunno> I guess they update hourly
<tarunno> or something like that
<Ekushey> yeah your ISP's DNS issue, give them a call in the morning if you still can't access the site
<tarunno> Calling them is like tickling a Hipo 
<tarunno> they will make some instant sweet promises 
<tarunno> and will respond a week later
<tarunno> :(
<Ekushey> what ISP is this?
<Ekushey> local broadband?
<tarunno> Just have been informed that someone resolved money problem by drawing advance
<tarunno> the ligendary   "Smile/BDCom"
<Ekushey> oh smile :)
<tarunno> ok guys gotta run
<tarunno> c u around
#ubuntu-bd 2010-11-26
<kiklu> Hello
<kiklu> How are you?
#ubuntu-bd 2010-11-28
<Ekushey> !info mutter
<lubotu2> mutter (source: mutter): lightweight GTK+ window manager. In component main, is extra. Version 2.31.5-0ubuntu9 (maverick), package size 297 kB, installed size 816 kB
#ubuntu-bd 2011-11-22
<axisys> I am trying to read this article http://www.dip.gov.bd/?q=node/54 .. but font shows garbage.. any suggestion on how to fix it?
#ubuntu-bd 2012-11-23
<Chat4494> Hey
#ubuntu-bd 2012-11-25
<Abraham> hey
#ubuntu-bd 2013-11-23
<abhra> নমস্কার
#ubuntu-bd 2015-11-16
<asif> hi
<asif> helllo
#ubuntu-bd 2015-11-18
<Rezwan> Ekushey, skype তো ব্লক করে নাই
<Rezwan> terrorist রা যদি স্কাইপে যোগাযোগ করে?
#ubuntu-bd 2016-11-21
<pavlushka> Morning Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi pavlushka :D
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos :)
<zaki> hello everyone
<pavlushka> hello only zaki :p
<zaki> :D 
<zaki> how are u doing?
<zaki> u-la-la: coffee on
<pavlushka> zaki: doing good, how are you?
 * u-la-la starts grinding coffee
<zaki> I'm fine  :) 
<u-la-la> Coffee's ready for zaki!
<zaki> u-la-la: thank you
<u-la-la> zaki: np
<pavlushka> zaki: what you are after right now?
<pavlushka> or anything up?
<zaki> pavlushka: nothing.  :|
<zaki> some personal issue 
<zaki> nothing much to say.. 
<zaki> i should learn some python.. 
<zaki> pavlushka: https://automatetheboringstuff.com/ seen this?
<zaki> i tried this twice.. and after 1 or two chapter my fever goes down. 
<zaki> i mean my interest *
<zaki> and Im hotash about that
<zaki> hello AudaciousTUX and AudaciousTUX-
<AudaciousTUX-> hi
<zaki> brb
<zaki> Nahiyan: ping
<Nahiyan> what
<zaki> how are you doing?
<Nahiyan> I'm sick
<zaki> oh my. 
<zaki> what happen?
<Nahiyan> cold :/
<zaki> oh.. 
<pavlushka> Nahiyan: broke a glass and fall sick.
<pavlushka> kidding
<zaki> u-la-la: give Nahiyan medicine
<u-la-la> zaki: I don't have medicine
<zaki> shit..
<Nahiyan> don't worry I have medicine
#ubuntu-bd 2016-11-22
<zaki> hello guys..
<zaki> hello r3m0n
<zaki> howa re you doing?
<zaki> are*
<r3m0n> hello guys....
<shishir> hi r3m0n
<r3m0n> hello zaki ....& shishir 
<zaki> how are u doing r3m0n
<r3m0n> zaki, কিছু না । এই মাত্র free হলাম।
<r3m0n> কেমন আছেন zaki ভাই?
<zaki> I'm fine thnx
<r3m0n> wc
<r3m0n> shishir ভাই....!!! আসেন পরিচিত হই।
<shishir> oky
<r3m0n> shishir, আমি wiki.ubuntu.com/remon
<shishir> I'm shishir and there nothing else to say. 
<r3m0n> hahahha funny :D
<shishir> yep
<r3m0n> what do you do?
<shishir> nothing
<shishir> bye all
<r3m0n> good luck... shishir 
<zaki> r3m0n: he talk too little. 
<zaki> r3m0n: may be he prefer to be alone :p
<r3m0n> who ? is shishir ?
#ubuntu-bd 2016-11-23
<pavlushka-> hey zaku
<pavlushka-> zaki
#ubuntu-bd 2016-11-24
<zaki> hello Tanvir
<Kilos> morning bd all the way from OZ
<pavlushka> Kilos: morning :)
<pavlushka> I am back with almost all.
<pavlushka> had to restart from scratch, my system
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> how did you break it
<Kilos> u-la-la ask pavlushka how did you break your system, keep a regular backup of your home folder then its quite easy to recover with a new install
<u-la-la> Kilos: Sure, I'll ask pavlushka on freenode
#ubuntu-bd 2016-11-25
<pavlushka> Hello everyone :)
<zaki> hello pavlushka
<pavlushka> hello zaki :)
<zaki> how are u doing?
<pavlushka> I am alive zaki :p
<zaki> good night 
#ubuntu-bd 2016-11-26
<pavlushka> Morning and evening Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Helllo Kilos :)
<pavlushka> How are you oom Kilos :)
<Kilos> im ok ty lad and you?
<pavlushka> I am better, thanks :)
<zaki> hello pavlushka and Kilos and others
<pavlushka> hello zaki :)
<Kilos> hi zaki 
<zaki> brb
<zaki> pavlushka: you watched jumanji?
<pavlushka> zaki: yep :)
<zaki> pavlushka: my most favourite
<zaki> <3
<pavlushka> cool :)
<zaki> and woody woodpecker and samurai x :D
<zaki> Wednesday afternoons were amazing with the adventures of Alan, Peter, and Judy :D
<zaki> wb pavlushka
<pavlushka> thanks zaki :)
<zaki> good night
#ubuntu-bd 2016-11-27
<pavlushka> hello zaki :)
<zaki> hi pavlushka
<zaki> trying to reset ubuntu server password
<pavlushka> lol
<zaki> vule gechi
<zaki> but this is easy using recovery mode
<pavlushka> I know 
<pavlushka> yep
<zaki> what are u doing now?
<pavlushka> reinventing the fire :p
<zaki> he he
<zaki> using soil? :P
<pavlushka> Morning Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<Kilos> i head for airport in 12 hours time
<Kilos> sigh
#ubuntu-bd 2017-11-20
<DarkSpartan> anyone on?
<DarkSpartan> can anyone redirect me to the official ubuntu channel?
<pavlushka> #ubuntu
<pavlushka> "/j #ubuntu"
<DarkSpartan> thx
<DarkSpartan> i needed support on installing ubuntu arm, but didn't find anyone on #ubuntu-arm
<pavlushka> DarkSpartan: down load the Ubuntu Mate arm and just flush it to the sd card using ethcher and load sd card to the arm device
<pavlushka> u-la-la: tell DarkSpartan to try to access that psp using android tools
<u-la-la> pavlushka: I'll pass that on when DarkSpartan is around.
#ubuntu-bd 2017-11-21
<royx117> salam pavl bhai :D
<pavlushka> royx117: Walakium Assalam :)
<pavlushka> royx117: How is your daughter?
<pavlushka> It's almost winter know, the season of catching cold!
<pavlushka> but I dont wish her to catch cold though.
<royx117> sorry , yes she is now rangpur
<pavlushka> royx117: oh my, much colder place than dhaka but may be less polluted than Dhaka
<pavlushka> so its even
<pavlushka> I guess
<royx117> yes , she got clod , she will Dhaka inshallah next sunday 
<royx117> i miss her a lot 
<royx117> i miss u too pavl bhai 
<pavlushka> yeah that's what Dad's do for their Daughters specially
<royx117> :D
<pavlushka> Boys are Mama's
<royx117> ভাই বগুড়া তে শীত কেমন ?
<royx117> pavl bhai r u busy ?
<pavlushka> অবশ্যই ঢাকার থেকে বেশি
<royx117> bangla likha font ta ka mon jani ?
<pavlushka> royx117: কী ক্লায়েন্ট ব্যবহার করেন অাই অার সি এর জন্য?
<royx117> can u explain it to me ?
<pavlushka> royx117: for any gui client, go to the preference tab, look for appearance section, find the font option and change it to Sans or Serif
<royx117> :D
<royx117> Voilà 
<royx117> it worked now i can see bangla :D
<royx117> bhai my ubuntu working slow 
<royx117> u said u make my pc fast 
<pavlushka> ping
<royx117> where u have been ?
<pavlushka> royx117: network issue
<royx117> no 
<pavlushka> royx117: I had network issue :)
<pavlushka> royx117: so where were we?
<royx117> :D i solve it myself 
<pavlushka> royx117: for any gui client, go to the preference tab, look for appearance section, find the font option and change it to Sans or Serif
<pavlushka> royx117: how?
<royx117> yes now i am using serif 9 
<pavlushka> cool
<royx117> do know command call "system blum " or 
<royx117> thank to u i can see bangla more clear 
<royx117> brb
<pavlushka> systemd-analyze blame you mean?
<pavlushka> ok
<royx117> yes that is :D
<royx117> what i have to type 
<royx117> command 
<pavlushka> royx117: sudo systemd-analyze blame
<royx117> cool 
<royx117> bhai "https://paste.ubuntu.com/" ami jodi past dayi it make problem 
<royx117> what i do ?
<royx117> can u tell me another way ?
<royx117> alternative of https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<u-la-la> [ Ubuntu Pastebin ] - https://paste.ubuntu.com
<pavlushka> royx117: https://paste.debian.net/
<u-la-la> [ Debian Pastezone ] - https://paste.debian.net
<royx117> cool 
<pavlushka> royx117: and also you can try this https://bin.snyman.info
<u-la-la> [ StickyNotes ] - https://bin.snyman.info
<royx117> i have tried all three link but no use 
<royx117> but i have find solution here it is :D
<royx117> http://notes.io/kfAE
<u-la-la> [ Notes.io | Online Notes Services | Fast . Easy . Short | www.notes.io ] - http://notes.io
<royx117> take a look 
<pavlushka> royx117: Its just a guess that your HDD execution/access time is taking a bit longer but would you care to post it on #ubuntu mentioning your issue?
<royx117> look i am using pata hdd 
<royx117> yes u can post it 
<royx117> :D
<pavlushka> lol
<pavlushka> royx117: not me
<pavlushka> royx117: and you HDD RPM and Cache size?
<royx117> i do not know 
<pavlushka> royx117: look its just getting some idea, dont have any straight solution or even close :)
<pavlushka> royx117: my HDD partitions loads a bit faster than yours, and I am on Ubuntu
<pavlushka> takes 7s, not any ssd disk, just some old sata ones with some errors on it, it almost natural to have some errors as the HDD gets old
<royx117> bahi , yes i am using old hdd its not SATA
<pavlushka> yep you've told me that (PATA)
<pavlushka> royx117: So bear with it :p
<royx117> :(
#ubuntu-bd 2017-11-26
<pavlushka> o/ Kilos 
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<Kilos> have you any idea
<Kilos> i have had that before in 14.04 i think but cant remember how i fixed it
<pavlushka> Kilos: on what?
<Kilos> look in za
 * pavlushka looking into
<Kilos> https://pasteboard.co/GVrsnYY.png
#ubuntu-bd 2018-11-20
<pavlushka> Kilos: welcome!
<Kilos> ty pavlushka  
<zaki> hey Kilos and pavlushka 
<pavlushka> hey zaki 
<Kilos> hello  zaki  
<zaki> Kilos, it's nice that you are here . :)
<Kilos> ty i am glad to be back
#ubuntu-bd 2018-11-21
<pavlushka> Kilos: welcome!
<Kilos> ty pavlushka  
<zaki> pavlushka, I just forcefully removed my laptop F12 key 
<pavlushka> zaki: why?
<zaki> pavlushka, I wasn't happy with it :P 
<pavlushka> zaki: So now you are happy?
<zaki> he he 
<zaki> feel great now 
<pavlushka> I am trying to figure out which one of you is crazy, the computer with that F12 key or you?
<pavlushka> zaki: ^
<zaki> he he 
<zaki> 1st one. after removing the key. it's okay now. :P 
<pavlushka> zaki: only Lord and google knows other than you :p
<zaki> he he 
<zaki> wb Kilos 
<Kilos> ty zaki  
#ubuntu-bd 2018-11-22
<Kilos> morning
<zaki> hey pavlushka , Kilos 
<pavlushka> zaki: hello
<Kilos> hi zaki  
#ubuntu-bd 2018-11-25
<zaki> pavlushka, 
<zaki> how you?are 
<pavlushka> zaki: I am fine
 * pavlushka on dinner
<zaki> pavlushka, webmin working now. :D 
<zaki> just finished !
<zaki> finished dinner too. :P
<pavlushka> zaki: So, where were we?
<zaki> Dinner :D 
<pavlushka> yeah
<zaki> and I'm done with webmin :P 
<pavlushka> zaki: why? it didn't work on your office machine?
<pavlushka> after all
<zaki> pavlushka, I mean It's working now 
<pavlushka> zaki: aha
<zaki> এতদিন কেন কাজ করতেসিলো না, কারণ টা খুজে পেলাম না। 
<pavlushka> zaki: logs logs, you were supposed to check every kinds of log on that
<pavlushka> zaki: but congrats, you must be happy
<zaki> pavlushka, don't may be selinux issue 
<pavlushka> zaki: now you can manage the system remotely in a gui way
<zaki> don't know*
<pavlushka> zaki: you must be happy at last
<zaki> he he 
<zaki> pavlushka, that's not the fact. I was frustrated why it was not working on that machine 
<pavlushka> zaki: but now that is gone I hope
<zaki> pavlushka, what are you doing ?
<zaki> pavlushka, yes 
<pavlushka> zaki: nothing special
#ubuntu-bd 2019-11-21
<Brainstorm> 🌒 भूकंप? Earthquake? M5- estimated tremor, registered by LastQuake, with 7 reports, possibly occurred 2 minutes ago (14:11:06 UTC), with a crescent moon, Chandrapur, Assam, India (26.17, 91.88) ± 29 km likely felt 110 km away (in Dispur, Shillong, Guwahati…) by 1.5 million people (Twitter)  
<Brainstorm> 🌒 भूकंप! Earthquake! 4.4 Mb tremor, registered by GFZ,LastQuake, with 17 reports, occurred 18 minutes ago (14:11:11 UTC), with a crescent moon, Chhaygaon, Chhaygaon, Assam, India (26.03, 91.4) ± 21 km likely felt 80 km away (in Dispur, Guwahati…) by 1.1 million people (seismicportal.eu)  
#ubuntu-bd 2019-11-23
<pavlushka> zaki: night night
